# Reginal Pole



## JustMeAgain (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if Cardinal Reginal Pole's _De Concilio_ is available in English? Pole was initially a member of the "spirituali" who held to a largely protestant understanding of justification, and was one of three charged by the pope to organize and convene the Council of Trent. His _De Concilio_ is the document he circulated among the others prior to Trent. It is obvious that Pole eventually chose to accept Trent's canons and decrees, but indications are that he was not in agreement initially. I am writing on his theology of justification and can only find this document in Latin.

Any help?


----------

